
Facebook will ‘completely deprioritize publishers’ - mst
https://digiday.com/media/facebook-encouraged-us-not-pivot-video-confessions-audience-development-head/?utm_campaign=digidaydis&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
======
mst
Warning 1: Anonymous interview

Warning 2: I'm not entirely happy with the title but decided to take a subset
of the real article title rather than attempt to editorialise. If dang or his
team can think of a better one, I'd encourage them to edit it.

